# My-Tana three blade chuck.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Word to the wise. These My-Tana three blade chucks are supposed to be tightened with an impact wrench. The one they sent me was not tightened as such, only with the regular wrench that I used, and they came loose in the sewer and are lost. 
The literature does not mention the need for an impact wrench to tighten, I learned this when I called to find out what was wrong with the tool. 
http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&p=245&c=29


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Never liked the screw on ones. Have to reverse to get loose and that can happen. I use slip joint and have never lost one.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think he is talking about the nut that holds the blades on :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, the connection on mine are slipjoint ends. The failure happened on the nut that tightens the inner cone.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

We used these years ago. We would put the chuck in a bench vice and tighten with a box wrench. Never had a problem with blades coming loose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never used one. Always thought it would be tough to get it to really stuck in the meat of a mass


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Finish blade?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

JERRYMAC said:


> I think he is talking about the nut that holds the blades on :thumbsup:


I was just going by the picture. I also use a vice to put blades in my chuck. I break one once in awhile in old concrete joints but very seldom just loose them.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I got a few of these with my mytana machines and lost a total of 3 blade and only used them about 10 times. I had no idea I was supposed to impact wrench them in. I just thought they were junk &#55357;&#56833;

I guess I still do.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've always used a pipe wrench and socket set without issues, that's odd it would fall off.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> I got a few of these with my mytana machines and lost a total of 3 blade and only used them about 10 times. I had no idea I was supposed to impact wrench them in. I just thought they were junk ��
> 
> I guess I still do.


Same here just junk if not tighten right which is hard to do on jobsite ! :blink:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't care for 3 blade ends. Their a pita.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Epox said:


> I don't care for 3 blade ends. Their a pita.


Especially when they just fall part.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I use double and single every day without a problem. I like the rolling chuck. Never used 3 as I don't think they cut as good as 2.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I use double and single every day without a problem. I like the rolling chuck. Never used 3 as I don't think they cut as good as 2.


Three gives more passes per rpm than two. 

What's the rolling chuck?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yes, the connection on mine are slipjoint ends. The failure happened on the nut that tightens the inner cone.












That is not fun when pulling the cable out of the line and seeing parts missing on the end. Did Mytana re-imburse you? When I broke an auger head with my K-60, Ridgid sent me a new auger head and a 15' piece of sectional cable.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> Three gives more passes per rpm than two.
> 
> What's the rolling chuck?


I'm turning 210 RPM so I shave enough pipe.

Rolling chuck is the cone part the blades fit in.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is not fun when pulling the cable out of the line and seeing parts missing on the end. Did Mytana re-imburse you? When I broke an auger head with my K-60, Ridgid sent me a new auger head and a 15' piece of sectional cable.


No, they didn't offer to reimburse me or replace the blades.


----------

